# All drivers. New drivers. Old ones. Lyft is cheating people



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

80 rides. All bullsquat around town ones. All minimum fare give or take a few. 320 dollars. Oh wow. Bonus. Great. 500. For all of my weekend and the peak hrs mon thru fri. Because in the sf bay area. Lyft has every single driver logged on trying to get those peak rides. And they keep adding drivers in this market. Sure. Quick minimum fare rides. But if you wait 15 minutes for one. It takes a bit to complete. Then you wait again for fifteen. Oh yay. Min fare. Rinse repeat.

Maybe youll make ten an hour. And its cool you say. Because. Youre doing your bonus. Itll be worth it. But then you see all these cars with the lyft amp surround you. All with their hands out to the lyft app. Waiting for the same thing. And then you realize why lyft floods an area with drivers by making areas pink or red on the app even though they said that was fake. Just to distribute drivers. And all those times you waited in blood red. Only to get no request or to get one just outside of it. And you have to take it because you have a 90 % threshold acceptance rate to stay ahead of. And its a fact that some passenger cancels and legit noshows still ding that number. So you have to keep it as high as possible to insulate yourself from lyft bs dings. Then you have to deal with half pings which disappear before they time out and you have to deal with pings that even lyft says are 25 + min away and you ask yourself how does a technology company not have technology to prevent stuff like that and then you realize that they are preventing something even better. They are preventing most of you from reaching your bonuses that they dangle like a carrot on a stick in front of you all week. Thats what they are preventing. While making you pickup rides that are losers. Driving and picking up line riders no matter how many you pickup, you are being paid less according to line rates. All the extra effort. The adding of riders the redirecting while youre already en route. And you make less. You dont turn these down because of the carrot. These rides make lyft so much money because a three person line may pay 18. But you may make one minimum fare. You know this. And you pick these people up to make your ride count and keep your acceptance rate up. So you can get the bonus. But every week it becomes more difficult. And every week. You make less. Literally no current driver is happy with lyft right now. And every hour. There arent enough riders to occupy every drivers car on the road. And lyft is still adding drivers to these saturated markets and incentivising them to pick up loser rides during a small window of peak hours chasing a bonus that wont even make it worth it. In a hyper saturated market where bonuses have become a victory at too great of a cost. They keep adding drivers to these small windows. To make sure that someday really soon. No one gets these bonuses. So they always put it just out of reach keeping you motivated and driving for them picking up all these loser rides at horrible rates. They keep all of the money. And you keep on trying to get these bonuses.

Why. Lyft would rather f you over than give one passenger to uber. Lyft will grind you into dogfood before they tell riders that theres no one available. Hence the second purpose of the toxic requests from half an hour away. Better accept pdb slave.


Check it out. No one would accept requests from these lines or definitely not from line plus ones without dangling incentives which lyft doesnt even play straight or fair with. Theyve posted numerous articles on their engineering pages about how it isnt straight forward explaining why people requesting right in front of you rarely if ever get you.

So if theres no right spot to be in. And its all up to some algorithm whether you get the ride in the first place. Then you can circle and swarm and see if your account number won the slot machine pull. Ie random number generator.
Even if it were straight forward , but lyft posted that it wasnt, theyve added so mAny drivers in the bay area market, and probably yours as well, that even if it were straight forward, itd be almost impossible to get the rides you needed to earn the carrot on their stick.
And if youre still getting it. Like me. Barely right now. You realize you probably didnt make squat. Less now than ever. And lyft wants to further erode your profit by adding more drivers. They sure do. Because if theres a hundred thousand drivers on the streets and only ten thousand get rides. Its the same amount of money to them. The extra 90 percent of unused drivers is there just on the offchance there were ten thousand and one rides that day. Theyll keep you on the hook for that.

And theyll keep you on the hook with all of this fake pink and red that you could be smack dab in the middle of while their computer decides how to spread rides thin enough between drivers so as few people as possible get the bonuses.

People used to be excited to get a car through their phone and it was a big deal to get a car. It was an experience. Now theve added so many drivers theyre lurking everywhere. Hanging around like crab apples. Or hoodlums. Migrant workers that come from all over cali to the bay area to drive. Theres so many drivers that if they all froze Someone could get clear across town by walking atop their cars. Literally walking from roof to roof. Now. People just want us the eff out of their way and off of their street or property and literally no one is happy. Not the drivers. Rarely the passengers. Only lyft wins.

This is theft by deception


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh well. Remember, no matter how bad it was out on the roads, there's always someone who had it worse.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. It could be worse. Lol. Freaking apologists. Yeah well i guess Unlike that time i drove in fallujah. Youre right. I havent hit any ieds yet. But With all of the lalalalala rideshare drivers on the roads, who knows. I may just get lucky yet


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

As perhaps this forum's #1 former PDB cheerleader, I have just this to say:

In Spring 2017, in a planned and coordinated strategy involving multiple steps, PDB was made INTENTIONALLY USELESS AND/OR UNATTAINABLE in every market that I know of.

And in any case, even before 2017, *honest* rule-abiding PDB completion was NEVER a winning strategy.

ONLY via EXPLOITS.
ONLY with CHERRYPICKING.
ONLY with a healthily hateful, cynical, and utterly anti-pax mindset.

Hell I've even sought out confrontation and/or fabricated reasons to KICK OUT paxholes SOLELY FOR PDB PURPOSES. Not once not twice but at least 3 times that I can recall.


If you can't cheat your way into and thru your PDBs, then DO NOT DO IT AT ALL.

Cherrypick instead.

PS no wait I lied. At least 7 pax kicked out for PDB purposes.

Actually nah, more...I just recalled an 8th.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Adieu said:


> As perhaps this forum's #1 former PDB cheerleader, I have just this to say:
> 
> In Spromg 2017, in a planned and coordinated strategy involving multiple steps, PDB was made INTENTIONALLY USELESS AND/OR UNATTAINABLE in every market that I know of.
> 
> ...


Everyone knew PDB wouldn't last forever. But you're absolutely right, cherry picking is the way to go.

I would feel sorry for anyone who recently bought a 2011+ or whatever it is for PDB.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Everyone knew PDB wouldn't last forever. But you're absolutely right, cherry picking is the way to go.
> 
> I would feel sorry for anyone who recently bought a 2011+ or whatever it is for PDB.


Hell I even have a working mechanism for sidestepping the 2011 requirement.

And yet I don't bother anymore.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> 80 rides. All bullsquat around town ones. All minimum fare give or take a few. 320 dollars. Oh wow. Bonus. Great. 500. For all of my weekend and the peak hrs mon thru fri. Because in the sf bay area. Lyft has every single driver logged on trying to get those peak rides. And they keep adding drivers in this market. Sure. Quick minimum fare rides. But if you wait 15 minutes for one. It takes a bit to complete. Then you wait again for fifteen. Oh yay. Min fare. Rinse repeat.
> 
> Maybe youll make ten an hour. And its cool you say. Because. Youre doing your bonus. Itll be worth it. But then you see all these cars with the lyft amp surround you. All with their hands out to the lyft app. Waiting for the same thing. And then you realize why lyft floods an area with drivers by making areas pink or red on the app even though they said that was fake. Just to distribute drivers. And all those times you waited in blood red. Only to get no request or to get one just outside of it. And you have to take it because you have a 90 % threshold acceptance rate to stay ahead of. And its a fact that some passenger cancels and legit noshows still ding that number. So you have to keep it as high as possible to insulate yourself from lyft bs dings. Then you have to deal with half pings which disappear before they time out and you have to deal with pings that even lyft says are 25 + min away and you ask yourself how does a technology company not have technology to prevent stuff like that and then you realize that they are preventing something even better. They are preventing most of you from reaching your bonuses that they dangle like a carrot on a stick in front of you all week. Thats what they are preventing. While making you pickup rides that are losers. Driving and picking up line riders no matter how many you pickup, you are being paid less according to line rates. All the extra effort. The adding of riders the redirecting while youre already en route. And you make less. You dont turn these down because of the carrot. These rides make lyft so much money because a three person line may pay 18. But you may make one minimum fare. You know this. And you pick these people up to make your ride count and keep your acceptance rate up. So you can get the bonus. But every week it becomes more difficult. And every week. You make less. Literally no current driver is happy with lyft right now. And every hour. There arent enough riders to occupy every drivers car on the road. And lyft is still adding drivers to these saturated markets and incentivising them to pick up loser rides during a small window of peak hours chasing a bonus that wont even make it worth it. In a hyper saturated market where bonuses have become a victory at too great of a cost. They keep adding drivers to these small windows. To make sure that someday really soon. No one gets these bonuses. So they always put it just out of reach keeping you motivated and driving for them picking up all these loser rides at horrible rates. They keep all of the money. And you keep on trying to get these bonuses.
> 
> ...


Have you read Brave New World? I think Lyft and that _other_ company are seeing how far down they staff this model. In BNW there were five castes; Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Delta, or Epsilon. When the ride-"sharing" industry started, they got Betas and Gammas signing up because the pay-off was good. Now, we're seeing Deltas signing up, and I wonder if the model could function with Epsilons??


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> 80 rides. All bullsquat around town ones. All minimum fare give or take a few. 320 dollars. Oh wow. Bonus. Great. 500. For all of my weekend and the peak hrs mon thru fri. Because in the sf bay area. Lyft has every single driver logged on trying to get those peak rides. And they keep adding drivers in this market. Sure. Quick minimum fare rides. But if you wait 15 minutes for one. It takes a bit to complete. Then you wait again for fifteen. Oh yay. Min fare. Rinse repeat.
> 
> Maybe youll make ten an hour. And its cool you say. Because. Youre doing your bonus. Itll be worth it. But then you see all these cars with the lyft amp surround you. All with their hands out to the lyft app. Waiting for the same thing. And then you realize why lyft floods an area with drivers by making areas pink or red on the app even though they said that was fake. Just to distribute drivers. And all those times you waited in blood red. Only to get no request or to get one just outside of it. And you have to take it because you have a 90 % threshold acceptance rate to stay ahead of. And its a fact that some passenger cancels and legit noshows still ding that number. So you have to keep it as high as possible to insulate yourself from lyft bs dings.
> <snip>


Now that you've figured out Lyft's con game, don't flock to the pink/fuchia/blood red areas? Instead, remain on the fringes and outside those areas. I've done this and never had any issues picking up 2-3 pax in non line rides. I average 125 to 135 rides per week at $185 to $250 per day after Lyft expenses.

You just need to be aware of where you're located during certain times of day in off peak hours. Certain areas in SF tend to be more Lyft heavy in terms of driving demand in non peak hours. Use your head.



> Not the drivers. Rarely the passengers. Only lyft wins.
> 
> This is theft by deception


Yes. But until you find a real job/career that pays a living wage +/- benefits, sounds like you're going to have to suck it up?

Stop stressing yourself out over something you cannot control. Unless you empower yourself to proactively quit and/or plan a permanent exit strategy that is.

Until then, take care of your emotional/physical health and be safe.

And welcome to the LyfUber universe where the inmates have officially taken over the asylum.



circle1 said:


> Have you read Brave New World? I think Lyft and that _other_ company are seeing how far down they staff this model. In BNW there were five castes; Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Delta, or Epsilon. When the ride-"sharing" industry started, they got Betas and Gammas signing up because the pay-off was good. Now, we're seeing Deltas signing up, and I wonder if the model could function with Epsilons??


No wonder why Flywarts, the jaundiced cab company & bus drivers hate our donkey's rear end.

LyfUber -- aka the NYC cab of SF -- has rendered $250k medallions and basically the capital cost for 2/3 of the above parties 100% inefficient.

If Uber succeeds in making its driverless car a working reality in SF, then LyfUber will have rendered all the above parties -- to include LyfUber drivers -- 100% obsolete....


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

> People just want us the eff out of their way and off of their street or property and literally no one is happy. Not the drivers. Rarely the passengers. Only lyft wins.


What a coincidence. I recently picked up a pax (an elderly lady and lifetime SF resident in the ritzy part near the marina area) who lived directly across from a small park. While driving her to her doc's appt, she said pretty much the same thing: over the last several months, the number of Lyft drivers have multiplied at an exponential rate. She said she thought this was due to the non resident/out of town Lyft drivers who have made it a habit to park before her home and sleep in their vehicles. The residents were all fine and dandy with these Lyft squatters--until the drivers began making a habit of peeing in the flower bushes in the park in early AM (so they were good to go when peak rush hour began).

I then told her I was from Sacramento and sometimes slept around town in my car to save on cost. She laughed and said while she didn't mind me camping out before her $5M+ mansion home, it would be great if I used the bathroom (at a McDonald's, Starbux some retail store etc) before glamping out in front her house to sleep. lol. I promptly promised her that as a Lyft driver, I'd be most mindful and courteous of this health concern in the future.

I apologized for the actions of those drivers since, after all, they do put a blight on the Lyft driver brand. That's when she suggested I tell my employer "_That Travis boy_" that "_he'd better straighten up and fly right_". She said "Travis" needed to start providing rest room breaks for us drivers "_so we don't get cited for public lewdness in the future_." Wow. So it seems the residents on her street have begun to experience brand fatigue of us Lyft drivers...

Had no appropriate comment for this final advice. But made a mental note to avoid her street and park area in the future. For the record, I've always gone to a retail store the likes of McD/SBux etc. before turning in for the night. I've NEVER made the great outdoors my private restroom. Always assumed this was a natural right of the homeless vagrants, given the fact SF is one of the bluest sanctuary cities in the nation.

By then, we'd thankfully reached her destination point some 10 mins later. She gave me a $5 tip for being so honest and polite. To date, I'm still pondering how to tell "Travis" what serf driving & living conditions his corporate culture has reduced us Lyft drivers to. lol.



> This is theft by deception


Agreed.

edit: as to public restrooms to absolutely avoid: Stay away from the Safeway at 16th & Portello. This is across the street from a McDonalds on the opposite side of the street. This is a dedicated homeless restroom, so the restroom floors there are typically littered with used syringes and other drug paraphernalia


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

16th and potrero. Yeah. Its a s hole


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> 80 rides. All bullsquat around town ones. All minimum fare give or take a few. 320 dollars. Oh wow. Bonus. Great. 500. For all of my weekend and the peak hrs mon thru fri. Because in the sf bay area. Lyft has every single driver logged on trying to get those peak rides. And they keep adding drivers in this market. Sure. Quick minimum fare rides. But if you wait 15 minutes for one. It takes a bit to complete. Then you wait again for fifteen. Oh yay. Min fare. Rinse repeat.
> 
> Maybe youll make ten an hour. And its cool you say. Because. Youre doing your bonus. Itll be worth it. But then you see all these cars with the lyft amp surround you. All with their hands out to the lyft app. Waiting for the same thing. And then you realize why lyft floods an area with drivers by making areas pink or red on the app even though they said that was fake. Just to distribute drivers. And all those times you waited in blood red. Only to get no request or to get one just outside of it. And you have to take it because you have a 90 % threshold acceptance rate to stay ahead of. And its a fact that some passenger cancels and legit noshows still ding that number. So you have to keep it as high as possible to insulate yourself from lyft bs dings. Then you have to deal with half pings which disappear before they time out and you have to deal with pings that even lyft says are 25 + min away and you ask yourself how does a technology company not have technology to prevent stuff like that and then you realize that they are preventing something even better. They are preventing most of you from reaching your bonuses that they dangle like a carrot on a stick in front of you all week. Thats what they are preventing. While making you pickup rides that are losers. Driving and picking up line riders no matter how many you pickup, you are being paid less according to line rates. All the extra effort. The adding of riders the redirecting while youre already en route. And you make less. You dont turn these down because of the carrot. These rides make lyft so much money because a three person line may pay 18. But you may make one minimum fare. You know this. And you pick these people up to make your ride count and keep your acceptance rate up. So you can get the bonus. But every week it becomes more difficult. And every week. You make less. Literally no current driver is happy with lyft right now. And every hour. There arent enough riders to occupy every drivers car on the road. And lyft is still adding drivers to these saturated markets and incentivising them to pick up loser rides during a small window of peak hours chasing a bonus that wont even make it worth it. In a hyper saturated market where bonuses have become a victory at too great of a cost. They keep adding drivers to these small windows. To make sure that someday really soon. No one gets these bonuses. So they always put it just out of reach keeping you motivated and driving for them picking up all these loser rides at horrible rates. They keep all of the money. And you keep on trying to get these bonuses.
> 
> ...


Im not defending lyft by any means but i really
I dont see how uber pool is any different from lyft line why is uber any better??? I see fake surges all of the time on my phone on uber, when you zoom in the surge area it magically disappears. The destination filter on uber also magically makes me give rides all over city instead of the destination i put in. Uber hires just as a many drivers a day and constantly lowers boosts and pdp almost every week. Both of these companies are playing games with us. I literally dont see one being better than the other though it is "believed" by riders that lyft is better. My hourly rate is higher with lyft than uber sometimes by only a few dollars. Both of these companies are shady as ****! I see all of their tricks and we should know what they do to all of us so thank you for posting this!!!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Since you're driving for both, you might want to check out Trump Economics thread on Lyft's dirty laundry. This long time forum poster provided some interesting tips. The most I intriguing one is that running Uber simultaneously with Lyft, apparently seems to trigger Lyft's systen into doing a PT surge. An excellent way to game the system if this is really true.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> 80 rides. All bullsquat around town ones. All minimum fare give or take a few. 320 dollars. Oh wow. Bonus. Great. 500. For all of my weekend and the peak hrs mon thru fri. Because in the sf bay area. Lyft has every single driver logged on trying to get those peak rides. And they keep adding drivers in this market. Sure. Quick minimum fare rides. But if you wait 15 minutes for one. It takes a bit to complete. Then you wait again for fifteen. Oh yay. Min fare. Rinse repeat.
> 
> Maybe youll make ten an hour. And its cool you say. Because. Youre doing your bonus. Itll be worth it. But then you see all these cars with the lyft amp surround you. All with their hands out to the lyft app. Waiting for the same thing. And then you realize why lyft floods an area with drivers by making areas pink or red on the app even though they said that was fake. Just to distribute drivers. And all those times you waited in blood red. Only to get no request or to get one just outside of it. And you have to take it because you have a 90 % threshold acceptance rate to stay ahead of. And its a fact that some passenger cancels and legit noshows still ding that number. So you have to keep it as high as possible to insulate yourself from lyft bs dings. Then you have to deal with half pings which disappear before they time out and you have to deal with pings that even lyft says are 25 + min away and you ask yourself how does a technology company not have technology to prevent stuff like that and then you realize that they are preventing something even better. They are preventing most of you from reaching your bonuses that they dangle like a carrot on a stick in front of you all week. Thats what they are preventing. While making you pickup rides that are losers. Driving and picking up line riders no matter how many you pickup, you are being paid less according to line rates. All the extra effort. The adding of riders the redirecting while youre already en route. And you make less. You dont turn these down because of the carrot. These rides make lyft so much money because a three person line may pay 18. But you may make one minimum fare. You know this. And you pick these people up to make your ride count and keep your acceptance rate up. So you can get the bonus. But every week it becomes more difficult. And every week. You make less. Literally no current driver is happy with lyft right now. And every hour. There arent enough riders to occupy every drivers car on the road. And lyft is still adding drivers to these saturated markets and incentivising them to pick up loser rides during a small window of peak hours chasing a bonus that wont even make it worth it. In a hyper saturated market where bonuses have become a victory at too great of a cost. They keep adding drivers to these small windows. To make sure that someday really soon. No one gets these bonuses. So they always put it just out of reach keeping you motivated and driving for them picking up all these loser rides at horrible rates. They keep all of the money. And you keep on trying to get these bonuses.
> 
> ...


I agree with u. Everything u said is true


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> Now that you've figured out Lyft's con game, don't flock to the pink/fuchia/blood red areas? Instead, remain on the fringes and outside those areas. I've done this and never had any issues picking up 2-3 pax in non line rides. I average 125 to 135 rides per day at $185 to $250 per day after Lyft expenses.
> 
> You just need to be aware of where you're located during certain times of day in off peak hours. Certain areas in SF tend to be more Lyft heavy in terms of driving demand in non peak hours. Use your head.
> 
> ...


You do 125 rides a day?


----------



## since05/16 (Jan 7, 2017)

Talk about long post


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

denverxdriver said:


> You do 125 rides a day?


130 - 140 to get a reliable net of $1175 - $1200 weekly


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> You do 125 rides a day?


Thats what I saw too... 125 to 135 rides a day? damn


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

120+ is easy to do in SF market due to pop density. Just depends how much you want to drive each week. I'm an AGH *****, so this is a required metric for rental bonus etc


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Now that you've figured out Lyft's con game, don't flock to the pink/fuchia/blood red areas? Instead, remain on the fringes and outside those areas. I've done this and never had any issues picking up 2-3 pax in non line rides. I average 125 to 135 rides per day at $185 to $250 per day after Lyft expenses.
> 
> You just need to be aware of where you're located during certain times of day in off peak hours. Certain areas in SF tend to be more Lyft heavy in terms of driving demand in non peak hours. Use your head.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to reading more posts from you!



Cynergie said:


> 130 - 140 to get a reliable net of $1175 - $1200 weekly


So, in other words, just take every call, throw the coins into a giant pot and then count it up later? Do you do Line/Pools?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

I do lines only because my rental is too small for pools and pax luggage. Can barely afford to sit 4 adult pax.

Need lines early in the week for the 45 peak ride count for rental payoff. Once i hit the rental bonus, I can let the 98%+ acceptance rate drop as i cherry pick which drives i want

And yes i always count the net dailly amount and divide by the daily number online (not actual/total) hours to get my average daily wage. Figuring out a detailed houfly wage is a waste of time imo. It's the aveage and weekly take home that you bank which counts.



Matty760 said:


> Thats what I saw too... 125 to 135 rides a day? damn


Edit: that's 125 rides per week. Lol


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> I do lines only because my rental is too small for pools and pax luggage. Can barely afford to sit 4 adult pax.
> 
> Need lines early in the week for the 45 peak ride count for rental payoff. Once i hit the rental bonus, I can let the 98%+ acceptance rate drop as i cherry pick which drives i want
> 
> ...


Dam, was bout to say you crazy lol.


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

Why are they thieving are hard working money. Isn't that against the law,to steal.


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 27, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> Since you're driving for both, you might want to check out Trump Economics thread on Lyft's dirty laundry. This long time forum poster provided some interesting tips. The most I intriguing one is that running Uber simultaneously with Lyft, apparently seems to trigger Lyft's systen into doing a PT surge. An excellent way to game the system if this is really true.


I've read it. The guy is a big ball of paranoid delusions with absolutely NO evidence to back up his nonsense. Go ahead and read it, but only for a laugh.


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

Big daddy works in the office for lyft... You can tell who the staff is.. What a bunch of thieves!! Stealing drivers money!


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 27, 2015)

MARY ANDERSON said:


> Big daddy works in the office for lyft... You can tell who the staff is.. What a bunch of thieves!! Stealing drivers money!


Ha! Pretty sure that if any Lyft employee were caught shilling in these forums, they'd be fired. It's interesting, isn't it? There's a set of people who seem to believe that Lyft is so corrupt, so conspiratorial, so maniacally devious that they'd do all these secret and petty things to squeeze drivers, and yet they'd be stupid enough to send employees into random chat rooms to respond to trolls. You must realize how ridiculous that sounds.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

bigdaddy said:


> Ha! Pretty sure that if any Lyft employee were caught shilling in these forums, they'd be fired. It's interesting, isn't it? There's a set of people who seem to believe that Lyft is so corrupt, so conspiratorial, so maniacally devious that they'd do all these secret and petty things to squeeze drivers, and yet they'd be stupid enough to send employees into random chat rooms to respond to trolls. You must realize how ridiculous that sounds.


You must be trying to fool yourself. Companies do this all the time.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

You know they at least read this forum and either own it, co-owner it or can hack into UP computers and obtain whatever info they want. Be careful what you say...you might get algorythmically punished. They have very smart peeps at the controls. We know what motivates them... $$$.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

These new policies aren't working for anyone. It's destroying drivers lives.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Lyftguru: Welcome to Capitalism 101. If you don't care for our canis canem edit economic system, you have the free right to immigrate to the socialist nirvana EU...

And on that note, might want to consider moving to Denmark or India. These countries banned Uber so you should fare well under those socialist-union-govt heavy systems


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Welcome to Bay Area, your new third world country. Enjoy the pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

bigdaddy said:


> Ha! Pretty sure that if any Lyft employee were caught shilling in these forums, they'd be fired. It's interesting, isn't it? There's a set of people who seem to believe that Lyft is so corrupt, so conspiratorial, so maniacally devious that they'd do all these secret and petty things to squeeze drivers, and yet they'd be stupid enough to send employees into random chat rooms to respond to trolls. You must realize how ridiculous that sounds.


Fyi. Uber and lyft deactivated tons of people based on what those people said about them in social media. Namely facebook etc. happened a while ago. Google it


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Lyft in Genral BLOWS . Every frickin time I take a toll road they have me driving "as the crow flys " and don't pay out the tolls and cut my mileage and every time I have to figure out how much they owe me and email them to fix it . I know they do it on purpose knowing most drivers probably don't notice the missing toll and 2 miles off their pay but I notice right after the ride I have it down pretty good to what my pay for each ride should be and sure enough everytime they short me . They always fix it but it's still annoying 

Just make sure to check every ride you take that goes through a toll on Lyft , not to mention Lyft doesn't even reimburse at the full toll amount like Uber does .


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> 80 rides. All bullsquat around town ones. All minimum fare give or take a few. 320 dollars. Oh wow. Bonus. Great. 500. For all of my weekend and the peak hrs mon thru fri. Because in the sf bay area. Lyft has every single driver logged on trying to get those peak rides. And they keep adding drivers in this market. Sure. Quick minimum fare rides. But if you wait 15 minutes for one. It takes a bit to complete. Then you wait again for fifteen. Oh yay. Min fare. Rinse repeat.
> 
> Maybe youll make ten an hour. And its cool you say. Because. Youre doing your bonus. Itll be worth it. But then you see all these cars with the lyft amp surround you. All with their hands out to the lyft app. Waiting for the same thing. And then you realize why lyft floods an area with drivers by making areas pink or red on the app even though they said that was fake. Just to distribute drivers. And all those times you waited in blood red. Only to get no request or to get one just outside of it. And you have to take it because you have a 90 % threshold acceptance rate to stay ahead of. And its a fact that some passenger cancels and legit noshows still ding that number. So you have to keep it as high as possible to insulate yourself from lyft bs dings. Then you have to deal with half pings which disappear before they time out and you have to deal with pings that even lyft says are 25 + min away and you ask yourself how does a technology company not have technology to prevent stuff like that and then you realize that they are preventing something even better. They are preventing most of you from reaching your bonuses that they dangle like a carrot on a stick in front of you all week. Thats what they are preventing. While making you pickup rides that are losers. Driving and picking up line riders no matter how many you pickup, you are being paid less according to line rates. All the extra effort. The adding of riders the redirecting while youre already en route. And you make less. You dont turn these down because of the carrot. These rides make lyft so much money because a three person line may pay 18. But you may make one minimum fare. You know this. And you pick these people up to make your ride count and keep your acceptance rate up. So you can get the bonus. But every week it becomes more difficult. And every week. You make less. Literally no current driver is happy with lyft right now. And every hour. There arent enough riders to occupy every drivers car on the road. And lyft is still adding drivers to these saturated markets and incentivising them to pick up loser rides during a small window of peak hours chasing a bonus that wont even make it worth it. In a hyper saturated market where bonuses have become a victory at too great of a cost. They keep adding drivers to these small windows. To make sure that someday really soon. No one gets these bonuses. So they always put it just out of reach keeping you motivated and driving for them picking up all these loser rides at horrible rates. They keep all of the money. And you keep on trying to get these bonuses.
> 
> ...


Like who read this?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

^^
I did.

Nice to see Skepticaldriver finally woke up and smelt the $2 gas station coffee they're apparently now only able to afford.

_"Theres so many drivers that if they all froze Someone could get clear across town by walking atop their cars. Literally walking from roof to roof. Now_." 
That created a hilarious image in my head. Thanks to Lyfuber, SF is without a doubt being slowly transformed into LA. This validates a city initiative to investigate whether Lyft & Uber are "public nuisances" for cit of SF. Google it. Great potty reading.

_"People just want us the eff out of their way and off of their street or property and literally no one is happy. Not the drivers. Rarely the passengers. Only lyft wins."_
Very true. I've had an increasing number of Uber pax complaining that there are now too many Lyft cars on the roads lately so they can't seem to get anywhere on time. I ask them how long they have to wait to get an Uber car because of this. Most of them say not long usually, because they run the Lyft app at the same time. 

Skepticaldriver, you need to switch and ride Uber. At least UberMcScroge app makes a real effort to try keeping you working. This way you can defend yourself working for pennies on the dollar 

Estimates on Uber v Lyft in the rideshare market is something like 4X to 10X depending on market. My guess is SF market is closer to the 4X end based on the surge of new Lyft drivers I've seen latetly. If I didn't know better, I'd swear someone is trying to sabotage Lyft by telling riders how much $$$$ they can make. lmao

Anyhow, since Uber is the older and more established startup, it managed to achieve early market penetration across the nation. And around the world. making it a truly a global corporation while Lyft is not. Lyft's ride share volume growth appears to have stagnated since a spike earlier this year. This was when the Kardashian style Travis/Uber PR fallout drama began in Jan of this year. So IMO the riders Lyft acquired from this fallout to date has apparently reached its peak. That's despite the fact Lyft lucked out and was able to swindle/raise another round of $6o0 million from investors. Which coincidentally, is approximately the same amount it managed to bleed out back in 4Q 2016 last year....

Anyhow, either put up with Lyfts deceptive pink vomit surge, diversify and add Uber to your driving a la carte, divorce Lyft and elope with Uber, or quit the whole damned business and find a real job and/or different side gig (i.e. Doordash, Postmates etc).

I heard Uber eats was desperately looking for drivers. Most Uber drivers aren't that bat sh8te cray cray to indulge Uber and destroy what remaining equity is left in their vehicles. Which btw, leaves a potential vacuum on the supply side for you to exploit.

In theory, if there aren't any Uber drivers doing Uber Eats (or some other similar gig) then you could stand to make a decent wage cornering the food perishable market. Assuming Uber Eats doesn't go the way of the Dodo & TRex like it's founding father did that is. So now all you'd need do, is just figure out how many happy meals you would need to deliver on an hourly basis to break even....


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

2 per hour to break even w UberEATS. trip. Assuming avg payout of $5 per run. Each run takes roughly 20-30 minutes from the time the request comes in to delivery at pax curb on avg. I wasn't even getting 2 per hour today, lol. Duma!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> Welcome to Bay Area, your new third world country. Enjoy the pennies on the dollar.


...Especially since you can't afford to buy licorice at the movie theater, a happy meal costs at least $10, and the white collar working poor make a peasant wage of $100k to $130k per year---yet can't afford to buy a house...let alone the $3k per mo rent.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

word!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Like who read this?


Probably people WHO CAN READ. And ones that can WRITE as well.



Cynergie said:


> ^^
> I did.
> 
> Nice to see Skepticaldriver finally woke up and smelt the $2 gas station coffee they're apparently now only able to afford.
> ...


I do uber. Lol. Sorry to rain on your parade. I stopped because the quests were garbage. And because they broke them up. As for delivery. Haha. Gtfoh. I would never. They pay so gd little. Atleast now. Plus we all know that delivery driving jobs are the last refuge of the perma deactivated drivers who couldnt maneuver the bs. 

I remember that day. The day i wrote tgat. I had low blood sugar i think. Or a hang nail. Or i was just having a lucid thought for once.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

L.A. s market is hard to get 30 rides in 14 hours now. 1 or 2 rides an hour!! They just target drivers and exasperate, distance and non surge rides. Besides gps, doesn't work, constantly switching rides, double stops,Its so wicked now. They are slowly heating the water, its starting to boil, and the frogs are dying!!!. Customers constantly complaining about to far away pick up times. Its a destructive policy now. No win, except for the shareholders. Stupid if you ask me, why they are so greedy!!! Greedy greedy greedy!!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Its all about lyft looking at things on spread sheets. Ofcourse theyre doing this bcuz it lets them keep the most money. 

Ugh.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Its beyond corrupt!


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> ^^
> I did.
> 
> Nice to see Skepticaldriver finally woke up and smelt the $2 gas station coffee they're apparently now only able to afford.
> ...


It dosent matter whether you switch to lyft or uber. Both companies are more or less equally shady, try to make as much money on passengers and take their cut on the drivers, charging more then the ride is worth and pocketing the difference. They both do things in sneaky ways and try to bait both the passengers to use their services and drivers to drive for them by offering the bare minimum of incentives now. I dont trust both i have been doing this "ride sharing" crap for over 3 years and i have seen how ****ed up these companies are over time. I would not think one is better than the other except Uber seems to be worse in their policies and more corrupt but lyft is just as a bad they just try to look like the nice one when they keep screwing with the drivers. I wish we could cut out the middle man and just create our own ridesharing app for drivers without having to pay 20 percent to the companies. These companies have taken over cities and offering the cheapest rates and service. We are doing all the work they just get the cut and tax breaks, we have to pay for insurance and everything else.


----------



## Jaymontoya562 (Jul 11, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> 80 rides. All bullsquat around town ones. All minimum fare give or take a few. 320 dollars. Oh wow. Bonus. Great. 500. For all of my weekend and the peak hrs mon thru fri. Because in the sf bay area. Lyft has every single driver logged on trying to get those peak rides. And they keep adding drivers in this market. Sure. Quick minimum fare rides. But if you wait 15 minutes for one. It takes a bit to complete. Then you wait again for fifteen. Oh yay. Min fare. Rinse repeat.
> 
> Maybe youll make ten an hour. And its cool you say. Because. Youre doing your bonus. Itll be worth it. But then you see all these cars with the lyft amp surround you. All with their hands out to the lyft app. Waiting for the same thing. And then you realize why lyft floods an area with drivers by making areas pink or red on the app even though they said that was fake. Just to distribute drivers. And all those times you waited in blood red. Only to get no request or to get one just outside of it. And you have to take it because you have a 90 % threshold acceptance rate to stay ahead of. And its a fact that some passenger cancels and legit noshows still ding that number. So you have to keep it as high as possible to insulate yourself from lyft bs dings. Then you have to deal with half pings which disappear before they time out and you have to deal with pings that even lyft says are 25 + min away and you ask yourself how does a technology company not have technology to prevent stuff like that and then you realize that they are preventing something even better. They are preventing most of you from reaching your bonuses that they dangle like a carrot on a stick in front of you all week. Thats what they are preventing. While making you pickup rides that are losers. Driving and picking up line riders no matter how many you pickup, you are being paid less according to line rates. All the extra effort. The adding of riders the redirecting while youre already en route. And you make less. You dont turn these down because of the carrot. These rides make lyft so much money because a three person line may pay 18. But you may make one minimum fare. You know this. And you pick these people up to make your ride count and keep your acceptance rate up. So you can get the bonus. But every week it becomes more difficult. And every week. You make less. Literally no current driver is happy with lyft right now. And every hour. There arent enough riders to occupy every drivers car on the road. And lyft is still adding drivers to these saturated markets and incentivising them to pick up loser rides during a small window of peak hours chasing a bonus that wont even make it worth it. In a hyper saturated market where bonuses have become a victory at too great of a cost. They keep adding drivers to these small windows. To make sure that someday really soon. No one gets these bonuses. So they always put it just out of reach keeping you motivated and driving for them picking up all these loser rides at horrible rates. They keep all of the money. And you keep on trying to get these bonuses.
> 
> ...


I usually make $70-85 every 4 hours and that's early as 3AM in the Los Angeles area. The only time I don't make money with Lyft is when I'm not driving.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

They are so obviously fixing it, so drivers can't achieve their bonus.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

lyft will always be uber's baby brother who can't hang


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> 80 rides. All bullsquat around town ones. All minimum fare give or take a few. 320 dollars. Oh wow. Bonus. Great. 500. For all of my weekend and the peak hrs mon thru fri. Because in the sf bay area. Lyft has every single driver logged on trying to get those peak rides. And they keep adding drivers in this market. Sure. Quick minimum fare rides. But if you wait 15 minutes for one. It takes a bit to complete. Then you wait again for fifteen. Oh yay. Min fare. Rinse repeat.
> 
> Maybe youll make ten an hour. And its cool you say. Because. Youre doing your bonus. Itll be worth it. But then you see all these cars with the lyft amp surround you. All with their hands out to the lyft app. Waiting for the same thing. And then you realize why lyft floods an area with drivers by making areas pink or red on the app even though they said that was fake. Just to distribute drivers. And all those times you waited in blood red. Only to get no request or to get one just outside of it. And you have to take it because you have a 90 % threshold acceptance rate to stay ahead of. And its a fact that some passenger cancels and legit noshows still ding that number. So you have to keep it as high as possible to insulate yourself from lyft bs dings. Then you have to deal with half pings which disappear before they time out and you have to deal with pings that even lyft says are 25 + min away and you ask yourself how does a technology company not have technology to prevent stuff like that and then you realize that they are preventing something even better. They are preventing most of you from reaching your bonuses that they dangle like a carrot on a stick in front of you all week. Thats what they are preventing. While making you pickup rides that are losers. Driving and picking up line riders no matter how many you pickup, you are being paid less according to line rates. All the extra effort. The adding of riders the redirecting while youre already en route. And you make less. You dont turn these down because of the carrot. These rides make lyft so much money because a three person line may pay 18. But you may make one minimum fare. You know this. And you pick these people up to make your ride count and keep your acceptance rate up. So you can get the bonus. But every week it becomes more difficult. And every week. You make less. Literally no current driver is happy with lyft right now. And every hour. There arent enough riders to occupy every drivers car on the road. And lyft is still adding drivers to these saturated markets and incentivising them to pick up loser rides during a small window of peak hours chasing a bonus that wont even make it worth it. In a hyper saturated market where bonuses have become a victory at too great of a cost. They keep adding drivers to these small windows. To make sure that someday really soon. No one gets these bonuses. So they always put it just out of reach keeping you motivated and driving for them picking up all these loser rides at horrible rates. They keep all of the money. And you keep on trying to get these bonuses.
> 
> ...


The problem is Lyft has tripled their market share after Uber kept shooting themselves in the foot. As a result here as in other markets they have signed on way too many cars and the trips have dwindled to around one or two per hour and the money has plummeted. I've also noticed that I've gotten some strange cancellations and ride request tumbling on top of each other and I'm convinced the Lyft computer mind is immediately taking them away and giving them to other drivers who are newbies and must be kept in the dark. I had one recently that when I arrived and punched the button I got a second Lyft request simultaneously and the first one completely disappeared then the second one immediately cancelled. The representative saw it on their end but couldn't explain it so gave me five bucks for my grief. It was in the wee hours and I saw two cars pull away at the crappy bus station downtown where the pickup were and surmised it was either drivers and passengers screwing with me or Lyft machine mind screwing me by taking them away and giving them to someone else. Either way it sucks. Whomever is doing it stop wasting my time.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> The problem is Lyft has tripled their market share after Uber kept shooting themselves in the foot. As a result here as in other markets they have signed on way too many cars and the trips have dwindled to around one or two per hour and the money has plummeted. I've also noticed that I've gotten some strange cancellations and ride request tumbling on top of each other and I'm convinced the Lyft computer mind is immediately taking them away and giving them to other drivers who are newbies and must be kept in the dark. I had one recently that when I arrived and punched the button I got a second Lyft request simultaneously and the first one completely disappeared then the second one immediately cancelled. The representative saw it on their end but couldn't explain it so gave me five bucks for my grief. It was in the wee hours and I saw two cars pull away at the crappy bus station downtown where the pickup were and surmised it was either drivers and passengers screwing with me or Lyft machine mind screwing me by taking them away and giving them to someone else. Either way it sucks. Whomever is doing it stop wasting my time.


Some people claim Lyft double-requests or even double-books certain pings, then acts like they cancelled on you


----------

